# Ricci RIP



## Taneyev

Ruggiero Ricci has just died at 94. One of the last great violinists of past century, and most recordered in history; first doer of many works unknown and/or forgotten until he played them, technitian extraordinary, great teacher, arranger/transcriptor of many works, and to those who knew him, a great warm guy.


----------



## moody

Odnoposoff said:


> Ruggiero Ricci has just died at 94. One of the last great violinists of past century, and most recordered in history; first doer of many works unknown and/or forgotten until he played them, technitian extraordinary, great teacher, arranger/transcriptor of many works, and to those who knew him, a great warm guy.


How sad,thank God I have so many of his recordings !
When British Decca first started issuing LP's I bought him doing the Tchaikovsky Concert with Malcolm Sargent and the so called New Symphony Orchestra. It was played over and over and accompanied me in the army across the world , I still have it in first class condition ,plus two other versions that he made, There was nobody like him, more interesting than Heifetz and just as technically excellent.


----------



## Taneyev

Have you his Barucaba variations recording? Extraordinary (and he had more than 70!). It's complete on YouTube. I download it as fast as I found it. Have also Accardo's, but he sounds cold and non much interested.


----------



## Sid James

Yes, a great musician, RIP. I have a number of his recordings on cd, the Australian Eloquence reissue label is bringing old ones out of the vaults. Great stuff.

Some interesting anecdotes in the notes of those cd's. Eg. during the war he entertained the troops, and he actually played Paganini's 24th caprice backwards! Amazing.

In terms of his playing, I like his earthiness and vigour, that kind of bow attack, its gutsy and raw, kind of masculine. There's such power there, but he's like Gilels in a way, the composer's music really comes out first, he does not cover it with his ego as a performer.

I'm also glad he had such a long life, a long career, not only in terms of recordings/performances, but also in teaching the next generations of violinists. I think in his final decades he did a lot of teaching including master classes and I think his legacy will live on as a result of that.

Thanks for telling us Odnoposoff, otherwise I would probably have not found out.


----------



## tahnak

Odnoposoff said:


> Ruggiero Ricci has just died at 94. One of the last great violinists of past century, and most recordered in history; first doer of many works unknown and/or forgotten until he played them, technitian extraordinary, great teacher, arranger/transcriptor of many works, and to those who knew him, a great warm guy.


Greetings to You! I am Tahseen Nakavi. Thanks for highlighting the chamber wealth of Sergei Taneyev. Ruggiero Ricci, May his soul rest in peace, was a great violinist and I have never heard a better Sibelius violin concerto than his when he played with The London Symphony under Oivin Fjeldstad.


----------



## Taneyev

Hallo Tahnak and thank you. Yes, his Sibelius, nearly unknown and underrated, was fantastic. Helped by and extraordinary orchestra accompaniment. Both made an unique strong and dramatic work. And many, many fantastic recordings: Sarasate dances, Dohnanyi sonata, Brahms 2 and 3 with Katchen, complete Lalo works for violin and orchestra....


----------



## moody

Odnoposoff said:


> Have you his Barucaba variations recording? Extraordinary (and he had more than 70!). It's complete on YouTube. I download it as fast as I found it. Have also Accardo's, but he sounds cold and non much interested.


No I don't have this but I was playing an old American Decca "Violin Plus 1" which includes Villa-Lobos' Suite For Voice and Violin.


----------

